# How to: Dramatic Contour!



## llconfident (May 21, 2015)

Make sure to subscribe and give this video a big thumbs up if you enjoyed it!  Post in the comments what you'd like me to do next <3


----------



## gina12345 (May 21, 2015)

Thank you, I learned some new skills, it was very helpful. What brush did you use?


----------



## llconfident (May 22, 2015)

I'm so glad this was helpful <3 I used the Real Techniques Contour brush.  I featured the RT Core Collection set in my haul video, where I had a a more detailed breakdown of the set itself.  If you have any other questions, let me know


----------

